# Unknown 1890s Bike



## juanitosan (Aug 4, 2008)

Dear Forum,


Anyone have an idea who mfd this bike in the late 19th Cent? Just purchased online and it has an old sweetheart sprocket but headbadge missing. Would like to get a replacement.

Thanks in advance.

Juanito


----------



## juanitosan (Aug 6, 2008)

*Old Sweetheart Sprockets Exclusive to Schwins?*



juanitosan said:


> Dear Forum,
> 
> 
> Anyone have an idea who mfd this bike in the late 19th Cent? Just purchased online and it has an old sweetheart sprocket but headbadge missing. Would like to get a replacment.
> ...





Followup:  Did sweetheart sprockets come on other bikes besides schwins? I have a '15 Excelsior/Schwin with a Sweetheart too.


----------



## Langsmer (Aug 6, 2008)

Colson had a version of their own. The little cutouts by the crank hole are tear drop rather than triangle shaped on the Colsons.


----------



## sensor (Aug 6, 2008)

dayton/huffman also had sweethearts


----------



## JOEL (Aug 7, 2008)

Many similar designs back to the 1890s.


----------



## juanitosan (Aug 7, 2008)

*Bike Type*

Thanks for the feedback Joel, Sensor & Langsmer..... Then theoretically, that should make locating a contempoarary headbadge somewhat easier?


----------



## sensor (Nov 8, 2008)

bump for spam removal


----------

